# Trollingboot



## Deep Sea (5. Dezember 2004)

#h Moin Bootsangler,

is dat nich ein goiles Trollingboot? Garantiert rauhwassertauglich! #6  

Leider gibt es beim Trailern ein paar kleine Probleme. |kopfkrat 


Gruß
Deep Sea


----------



## skipandi (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*









WENN SCHON; DENN SCHON !!!!!!!!!


----------



## skipandi (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*

Und zum Wohnen sowas


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*

na ja.... zumindest bist damit schnell an den guten Angelplätzen ....   :q
 aber ich glaub die Mefo's / Lachse werden damit auch 27x so teuer wegen Sprit :q   und du brauchst am besten nen LKW mit Kran zum Einsetzen ... |uhoh:
 aber sonst ganz gut ...


----------



## Deep Sea (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*

 Der Beitrag war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint.  :q 

Wollte bloß mal die Bootfahrer hinterm warmen Ofen vorlocken.

Von denen hört man ja kaum noch etwas. :c


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*



			
				Deep Sea schrieb:
			
		

> Der Beitrag war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint.  :q


 hab ich mir doch fast gedacht ......   :q:q:q :m
 ich war am Sonntag schön bei Dauernieselregen mitn "Böötchen" unterwegs ...
 arschkalt - aber immer wieder schön  #6


----------



## Timmy (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*

Solche Threads gehörten verboten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  Diese Boote sind häßlich,unwirtschaftlich und dumm!!!

  Selbst wenn ich Millionär wär,
 so etwas ist eine Stilfrage.............und ich habe Stil
 (manchmal.......einen........)
  Will auch sowas:c.........s so ungerecht:c......


----------



## petipet (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*

Hallo Deep Sea,

ich träume von Booten. Im Moment ist mein Favorit, ein Quicksilver 550 WA. motorisiert mit Mercury Optimax 90. Das wäre Realität, bezahlbar... und einen Liegeplatz an der Ostsee bräuchte ich auch. (|kopfkrat TRÄUM) 

Die großen Cruiser bringen meinen Pulsschlag nicht auf Trab. Eher die Rio von skip. Oder das Boot von Langelandsklaus... und nicht zu vergessen... die "Knalli-Peng" von WILDI.

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## petipet (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*

Sorry Marco, ... Liegeplatz Großenbrode,

Dich hatte ich jetzt vergessen. Du hast ein tolles Boot. Für mich, ein Traum.

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## Deep Sea (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*

#h Ich hab` zwar ein gutes Angelboot, aber mein Traumboot ist eine Orkadian 23 (7m x 2,50 m) von Orkney mit 150 PS-Dieselmotor.

Dieser Bootstyp wird in einigen Ländern von der Coast-Guard/ Küstenwache eingesetzt, was ja einiges aussagt. 

Leider sind diese Boote sehr teuer.  :c (NP ca. 70.000 €) Vielleicht bekomme ich mal günstig ein Gebrauchtes. #6 

Gruß

Deep Sea


----------



## petipet (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*

Hi Deep Sea,

du bist also auch ein dreamer in Sachen Boot. Besuchst du auch die Boot 2005 in Düsseldorf?

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Deep Sea (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*

Hallo Peter,

ich kann es kaum abwarten, mal wieder in See zu stechen. 

Zur Boot 05 wollte ich auch fahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich dort.

Habe auf meinem PC viele schöne Fotos von Angelbooten. Ich hänge gleich mal 3 an. 

Gruß..Deep Sea #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*

Die letzte Boote gefallen mir auch besser, Deep Sea!
Beim ersten Boot, was du reingestellt hast?? Wenn ich da meine Rutenhalter an das Hardtop mache, brauch ich ja ne Trittleiter... :q  :m


----------



## petipet (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*

Oh Mann, Deep Sea...

Boote, Boote. Davon träume ich. Meine Frau und ich werden über kurz oder lang an die Ostseeküste übersiedeln. So lange ich noch atmen kann, mache ich diesen Traum war. Und ein (Bötchen) gehört dazu. Aber, ich kann nicht über meinen finanziellen Schatten springen. Rund um, Höchstgrenze sind 28 Euro. Alles inclusive. Damit ist ein enger Rahmen gesetzt. Aber, ich glaube, auch in der Preisklasse gibt es Schiffchen, mit denen sich - küstennah - gut angeln läßt.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## guifri (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*

@petipet

wo gibts die boote für 28 euro all inkl.???

mein finanzamt ist gerade dabei mein boot (für 2005 geplant) von der größe eines quicksivers 540 in schlauchbootnähe zu rücken. |gr:  |gr:  |gr:  |gr: 

ich glaube, ich muss mir langsam einen gestaltenden steuerberater suchen!


----------



## FrankHB (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Trollingboot*

Viele schöne Boote, um über Fisch zu gleiten :q 

Vor meiner Trophy hatte ich auch so was - Bild 1 - und bin über viele Fische hinweg geglitten :q 

Denn mit so einem Boot fischt man nicht - da geht man Fisch essen :q 

Bild 2 - 2 Diesel an Bord, aber nicht mal eine Waschmaschine..........
Musste die Handtücher noch selber waschen :q 

Bild 3 - hier fühle ich mich wieder wohl. Nun esse ich wieder meinen eigenen Fisch #6 

Gruß Frank

Moin Petipet

Ich kann Dir auch nur dazu raten Dir Deinen Traum zu erfüllen und wie ich an die Küste zu ziehen.
Habe das wirklich nicht bereut und 28 Tausend - das ist schon eine ordentliche Hausnummer - da bekommst Du garantiert ein schönes Boot zum Fischen.
In Heiligenhafen hat sich dieses Jahr einer ein voll ausgerüstetes Boot aus der Szene gekauft, top gepflegt, hättest sogar noch 10 Tausend über gehabt.


----------

